# Aseel



## papat (Feb 11, 2014)

Get a trio of aseels this week can't wait


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Aseels are usually nice chickens. Good for you.


----------



## lauriep (Feb 7, 2014)

Post pics, please. I've never heard of them.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I would like to see some pics also. I have one hen that is supposed to be 1/2 Blue Aseel or (Asil).


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

LittleWings said:


> I would like to see some pics also. I have one hen that is supposed to be 1/2 Blue Aseel or (Asil).


Is the other half American Game?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

troyer said:


> Is the other half American Game?


Yes. She is supposed to be Blue Asil X White Spangled Kelso. She has tufts and very yellow legs. Her wings are blue when spread out. A friend brought her to me because she was too aggressive to his hens. She dominates my Game hen but is easy to handle.


----------



## papat (Feb 11, 2014)

Got a pair dark and pair reds 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Congrats. Any pics?


----------



## papat (Feb 11, 2014)

y












. These are the ones I got. Atkinson blood line on reds

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

